# Billing CPT 32555 and 10022 together



## melissaburger69 (Feb 1, 2016)

Can I bill 32555 and 10022 together? I think they cannot be, but my manager is saying they can be. Also, can 32555 be done in an ER setting? Our radiology department is saying that it can't be. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 2, 2016)

It would depend on the circumstances, these are 2 completely different services. different types of needles as well. Say FNA of an arm cyst and a Thoracentesis on the same day they would be allowed with the correct modifier. You woudn't use a fine needle in the thoracentesis procedure because it doesn't go deep enough.


----------



## melissaburger69 (Feb 2, 2016)

that was exactly my thinking, thank you so much for answering!


----------

